# Enigma het bell / Bell Sunglow



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Quick one (hopefully) 

An enigma het for bell female with a Bell Sunglow Male ?

I'm thinking possibility of normal Bells, Hypo Bells, Bell Enigmas ? Is that right ?

Any more ? :whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Worse case Hypo (1copy) Bells (bells sunglow) x Enigma (1copy) het bells
12.5% Normal het bells
12.5% Normal enigma het bells
12.5% Bells 
12,5% Bells Enigma (1copy)
12.5% Hypo het bells
12.5% Hypo enigma het bells (1copy)
12.5% Bells Sunglow
12.5% Bells sunglow enigmas
All hypos an enigmas will be 1copy

Best case... Hypo (2copy) Bells (bells Sugnlwo) x Enigma (2copY) het bells
50% Hypo enigma het bells
50% Bells sunglow enigmas
All hypo and enigmas will be one copy


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino X [1CH,1CE]Balbino super hypo enigma tangerine = .

Normal HET Balbino.
Balbino normal.
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino enigma.
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino enigma.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino hypo of type.
[2C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino hypo of type.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino X [1CH,1CE]Balbino super hypo enigma tangerine = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino enigma.
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino X [1CH,2CE]Balbino super hypo enigma tangerine = .

[2C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
===
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino X [2CH,1CE]Balbino super hypo enigma tangerine = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino hypo of type.
[2C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino hypo of type.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino X [2CH,1CE]Balbino super hypo enigma tangerine = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino X [2CH,2CE]Balbino super hypo enigma tangerine = .

[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,2CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> [1C]Enigma HET Balbino X [1CH,1CE]Balbino super hypo enigma tangerine = .


You've mis-read again :whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> You've mis-read again :whistling2:


:banghead: Dowp!.O! well some one will find it use full:lol2:.

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino X [1CH]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

Normal HET Balbino.
Balbino normal.
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino enigma.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino hypo of type.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino X [2CH]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma.

Expect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

He he..
cheers peeps !

And I knew in my 'excitement' earlier, I had forgotten the female was 'het' and therefore I'd get some others that were het for bell... doh.

:blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Would the leo in question be this one ?.As it's not a Enigma HET Balbino.It's a Hypo enigma HET Balbino.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah - thought as much from the pics ....

Well done Mr Detective ! :lol2::notworthy:

Guess that changes things more toward Hypo offspring.........?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> Yeah - thought as much from the pics ....
> 
> Well done Mr Detective ! :lol2::notworthy:
> 
> Guess that changes things more toward Hypo offspring.........?


Yep i'll work it out later for ya!.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers again Gazz - had a blonde moment ommiting the Hypo..

Too many plates spinning ! :lol2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ill work out the worst case and best case for you.... Gazz can do the inbetween bits :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hypo (1copy) Enigma (1copy) het bells x Bells Sunglow (1copy hypo)
6.25% Normal
6.25% Bells albino
6.25%Enigma
6.25% Bells Engima
18.75% Hypo (6.25% will be 2copy Hypo)
18.75% Bells Sunglow (6.25% will be 2copy Hypo)
18.75% Hypo Enigma (6.25% will be 2 copy Hypo)
18.75% Bells Sunglow enigma (6.25% will be 2 copy hypo)

Anything not visually bells albino will be het for it.

Hypo (2copy) Enigma (2copy)het bells x Bells Sunglow (2copy hypo)
50% Hypo enigma het bells (2copy hypo)
50% Bells sunglow enigma (2copy hypo)


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers Sam

Now I'm liking that !

For the other bits - Gazz will fill in the bits he reads you mean... 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::thumb:

Although after my poor info I can say nowt !!!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Big Red One said:


> For the other bits - Gazz will fill in the bits he reads you mean...
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::thumb:


Oooo harsh!!! :devil::lol2:
Im sure he's just had a few late nights recently!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino X [1C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

Normal HET Balbino.
Balbino normal.
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino engima.
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino engima.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino hypo of type. 
[2C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino hypo of type. 
[1CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.
[2CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino X [1C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino engima.
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino engima.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino hypo of type. 
[2C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino hypo of type. 
[1CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.
[2CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino X [2C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[2C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino engima.
[2C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino hypo of type. 
[2CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino X [1C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino engima.
[2C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[2C]Balbino engima.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.
[2CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2CH,2CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino X [1C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.
[2CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.
----
[2CH,2CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino X [2C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[2CH,1CE]Hypo Enigma of type HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CE]Balbino enigma.

Exspect a pecent of offspring to be influanced by tangerine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> Cheers Sam
> 
> Now I'm liking that !
> 
> ...


Just remember who it may be left to to ID your offspring:whistling2::lol2:.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

gazz said:


> Just remember who it may be left to to ID your offspring:whistling2::lol2:.


 I can see I may have a lot of 'normals' next year at this rate.......

Thks guys ! :no1:


----------



## maesmith (Jul 26, 2010)

how do i know if i have a 1 copy or 2 copy enigma ???


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

maesmith said:


> how do i know if i have a 1 copy or 2 copy enigma ???


Geez - you have dug up an old thread ! :gasp:

Visually you don't... It's only by breeding will you know as Enigmas show visually whether they are 1C or 2C.

A 1C (as most are) will give 50/50 enigma and none enigma outcomes, whereas 2C will give all Enigma outcome as all babies MUST have at least 1 copy of the Enigma gene.

Very few Enigmas are 2C as it's a bit of a 'no no' to most people to breed Enigma to Enigma (which you would beed to do to get 2C's), due to the Enigma Syndrome issues.


----------



## maesmith (Jul 26, 2010)

well i know for a fact that her parents wer not both enigma so does that make her 1c? also she is enigma het for bell


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

maesmith said:


> how do i know if i have a 1 copy or 2 copy enigma ???


With Dominant morph [1C] and [2C] are visually the same. The only way to tell [1C] from [2C] is the offspring out comes. 

*Normal X [1C]Enigma = 50%Normal, 50%[1C]Enigma offspring.*
*　*
*Normal X [2C]Enigma = 100%[1C]Enigma offspring.*


----------

